

The Unbalanced Design of Super Smash Bros: Part 3 - yoha
http://forrestthewoods.com/unbalanced-design-of-super-smash-brothers-part-3/

======
dlu
I've loved this series. The fact that you can hold the game constant, yet so
many other things fluctuate is surprising. Turns out it takes us years to make
decent discoveries even in video games.

